
Rationality: research shows we’re not as stupid as we have been led to believe - YeGoblynQueenne
https://theconversation.com/rationality-research-shows-were-not-as-stupid-as-we-have-been-led-to-believe-108218
======
Pelam
After reading the article, the title seems clickbaity.

My reason for me saying that is this; having an "excuse" for irrationality
(limited brain resources) _is still different from rationality_.

There was something about different definitions of rationality, but that
sounds like moving the goalposts (which clouds any discussion.) If a
discussion relies on alternative, non mainstream definitions of common terms,
it should be very clear about this, even in the title.

A better title would be: "New research allows deeper understanding of our
irrationality"

I'm pretty sure click bait tittles continue to work and be deployed because
they rely on some of our biases ;)

